# console base conversion and restoration



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm having the chrome redone on my 4 speed console, and I've been looking for a base in better condition than mine. The automatic bases appear to be a lot more plentiful than MT bases, so they are somewhat less expensive. The problem of course is that they need to be modified. Does anyone anyone have any tips about doing this? 

Does anyone have a template for making the cuts, or know where I can get one? Also, what's the best tool to use when performing the surgery? 

Finally, what's the process for restoring the flocking in the box. Is it as easy as scraping out the old stuff out and spraying in new stuff?


----------



## midwest.swapmeet (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out Donjer for the flocking. Also see this link: Flocking your Console Glove Box - by Dale8346 - Team Camaro Tech You could use your 4 speed base to make a template for cutting out excess material on an auto console base. I'd use a dremmel with a thin abrasive blade for the plastic surgery. smooth up the cut edges with 320 grit sandpaper.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you set on rechroming? I had looked into it and was quoted anywhere between 800-1300 to rechrome mine. I just decided to sell the manual as is, buy an auto, modify it and i was able to find a replicated 5 piece kit that looks original. You'd never know the difference. I haven't done it yet since I'm overseas, but my dad's looking into getting the unit modified. The replica kit is 400 on ebay.


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Restoring A 66 Console*

Don't know if this helps, but here's a link to a 66 Console I just restored and used on a Lemans. Got the TH400 kit from Shiftworks and converted the old ST300.

66 Goat Console Restoration


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. The chrome for the console has been sent out along with the rest of the chrome on the car. If I recall correctly, the estimate for the console pieces ran about $500 or so. I probably should have gone with one of the nice "all metal" kits PY is selling (around 650 I think), but there's something appealing about going with parts that are original to the car. 

I thought about using the dremmel but I was afraid the vibration would cause the base to shatter--the plastic just seems so brittle to me. 

Nice flock job Grumpy! Was this your first attempt? Any tips to make the job go more smoothly? Also, why did you do the lid?


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, I don't know why I did the lid, sometimes I just get out of control when I'm having fun.  Probably the same reason I made the crossmember and driveshaft blue when I converted to a TH400. 



Got the flocking kit from Eastwood. They sell all different colors.


----------

